# free game recomendations?



## albionism (Oct 18, 2009)

Can someone recommend me an excellent  free game to play?
I have been playing the fantastic arachnophilia this morning.http://www.digyourowngrave.com/arachnophilia-spider-web-game/
I have caught the bat!

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Oct 22, 2009)

If you want a free MMORPG then definately try out Empire of Sports and Last Chaos.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 22, 2009)

quake live?


----------



## handyman121 (Oct 22, 2009)

This one looks easy but its not ( for me anyway)
http://www.bassfiles.net/parachute.swf


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 22, 2009)

sim667 said:


> quake live?



this, tis awesome


----------



## Lub (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for the quake live tip!


----------



## Silva (Oct 30, 2009)

Death Rally. Or as I call it, _digital crack_.


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2009)

If you still have a joystick, try Allegiance - still the best multiplayer space shooter ever made.


----------

